# Good area to live?



## veelee (May 28, 2011)

If successful, I will be working at SKMC and my son's school - BSAK. Ideally once settled, my husband & I will be looking for a 3 or max 4 bed villa instead of an apartment. Can anyone recommend a good area to live, easily accessible to both & family friendly? I don't mind travelling to work too much, but would prefer an easier journey for my son to get to school. Thanks.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

lots of villas around the marina mall area..seems like a nice community there...


----------



## veelee (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for that. Do you know how long it will take to get to SKMC from there and to BSAK school?


----------

